# a spread of 800 LED-equipped books.



## THE-GULP

Salut!

"a spread of 800 *LED-equipped* books."

O răspândire de 800 de cărţi care sunt echipate cu LED-uri.

Cum vă sună această frază?

Toate cele bune!


----------



## farscape

Păi, nu sună pre bine, ca să zic aşa  Fără să am tot contextul (mai ales partea dinainte de textul citat) eu aş spune "o suprafaţă acoperită cu 800 de cărţi..."

Pentru termenul "_bed spread_" în româneşte avem cuvertură, adică ceva care acoperă (patul, aici). Deci traducerea ad literam a substantivului _spread_ prin _raspândire_ nu e nimerită.

Sunt curios ce fel de cărţi sunt aceste _LED-equipped books_. Poţi să ne dai mai mult context, te rog?

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună,

În primul rând ,mulţumesc pentru răspunsul tău,iată tot articolul :http://gizmodo.com/5481752/some-light-reading


----------



## farscape

Din păcate, nu pot să rivalizez cu flexibilitatea şi polivalenţa limbii engleze: 

_o suprafaţă acoperită cu 800 de cărţi_ o transformăm, prin puterea de sugestie a imaginii, în:

o stradă pavată - uluitor şi simbolic - cu 800 de cărţi echipate cu LED-uri

Pe curând,


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună Farscape,

Apreciez ajutorul tău!


----------

